# freebsd-update or make world



## FiberJoe (Mar 10, 2013)

Hi all,

It's been a while for me since the last time I used fbsd FreeBSD. The last time was the 4 branch and that is now many moons ago. 

I see there have been made some efforts in that you now can install binary updates of the system instead of doing `make world` if one wishes. Thinking back this would of course save a lot of time if you are in a hurry. 

In the past I did a CVS update over SSH to get clean sources for the whole system. In doing that, I had a pretty secure feeling/sense that nothing was tempered with. How is this now with the binary updates? How secure/safe is this to use over the classic way of doing things?

I am full with excitement to be installing and using FreeBSD again after such along time of absent from the Unix OS.


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Mar 12, 2013)

> In the past I did a CVS update over SSH to get clean sources for the whole system. In doing that, I had a pretty secure feeling/sense that nothing was tempered with. How is this now with the binary updates? How secure/safe is this to use over the classic way of doing things?



freebsd-update is created & maintained by Colin Percival, who is the FreeBSD security officer (since 2005). Your choice to trust him to build binary updates. I don't know if he also maintains the actual servers that distribute the updates, but then again, CVS servers can also be compromised (and something similar also happened back in '97 or '98).



> I am full with excitement to be installing and using FreeBSD again after such along time of absent from the Unix OS.



Welcome home lost disciple.


----------

